# P99 CCW Holster



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum and would like your thoughts on a CCW holster for the full size P99. I've had my P99 AS in .40 for about 6 months now, and I hope to get my concealed carry permit soon. I originally thought it would be too large to carry, but it looks like some of you do just that. I would be interested in your thoughts on a comfortable setup for this bad boy. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prev had 2 FLETCH holsters from Galco, so when I got my P99s, I decided to try a Bianchi 7L holster - ordered it from Midway USA - got one for the P99. I like it a lot. Works well. It's a nice leather belt holster.

It's about on par with the Galco - If I were to buy another, however, I think I'd get the Galco next time. I like the Bianchi well enough, but the boning on the outside of the Galco looks nicer (the outline in the leather of the gun frame)

For a little more money, I'd REALLY like the Galco Concealable - nicer looking holster. A bit more money, though....


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Many say Tucker's "The Answer" is a great holster.....
Kydex holsters are great from Fist.... fair priced for the quality of holster... then there is Blade-tech and Comp-tac
it all depends on what kinda set up you want.... Leather or Kydex or mixed... IWB or OWB... 
here is a site that will show about any holster out there...
http://www.rigrate.com/


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

One of THE best holsters I've ever had, and it's for the P99c (and P99 I think) is the De Santis 086 E8. A high-ride OWB open top.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

*P99 S&w40*

Just a note on the 40's. Make sure to get a holster that fit's the S&W40. The slide on the 40 doesn't have the indent on the muzzle end. Also, make sure you get the correct trigger guard fit.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It shouldn't matter much - it COULD be a factor for Kydex, but in leather, it doesn't matter. They use the same holster. It will also fit the SW99.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I think I'm leaning more toward OWB right now, but we'll see. I was thinking that OWB would be more comfortable, and since I can't carry at work anyway I should always be able to dress around the gun.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Uncle Mikes FTW! Its inexpensive, very slim, and it does its job.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I use an Uncle Mikes IWB, works well for me. I also realized recently that the Galco Fletch I have for the HK USP9 fits the P99 fulssize pretty well..


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My favorite IWB is the Don Hume. They are only 29 bucks. I have 4 of them and they will work in about 80% of my guns.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

my favorite holster for the P99 is the one I bought from Earl's years ago. I believe it is a 119sl.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just received my Blade-Tech UCH [Ultimate Concealment Holster] yesterday. It's my first IWB. I've been wearing a Kramer OWB with my P99AS 40S&W since 2000, and I took a shot at IWB. I'm sorry I waited so long.

It fits perfectly, draws smoothly, and is comfortable. As someone said, try it, you'll like it. :smt1099 :smt1099


----------

